# Fromm vs. Orijen



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had Murphy on Orijen as a puppy and it was too rich as he always had soft poop. I switched him to Acana grain free (Pacifica, Ranchland & Grasslands) and he's done great. Its made by the same company as orijen. I switch between the different proteins except for the poultry to give him a variety.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I had this issue when I switched Sadie from puppy to adult food. I had her on royal canin and wanted a more natural food. I was advised to go with Fromm gold as Orijen would have been too rich coming off RC. I will say since Sadie has started on Fromm she has had the best poops ever.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I fed Orijen LBP to my youngest GSD, it's a great food. I'll be feeding my golden pup Fromm because that's what his breeder has him on/recommends and I've heard lots of goldens do well on it. If he doesn't, we'll try something else. Both are great, high quality foods, and I honestly don't know what causes Orijen to be so much more costly. 

If given a choice between the two, I'd just go with whichever your dog is more successful on and not think twice about it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Fromm LBP 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I trust Fromm as a company. Something I've read about champion turns me away. However I have never fed their products so I really don't know how my dogs would do. They eat Fromm now and do well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

What was read about Champion dog food that turned you away???


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My pups are on Fromm and are very happy dogs. No issues to report, but they always have Orijen and Acana as part of their rotation. Everything is doing great, but I do notice their poops are larger when feeding Acana and Orijen. 

Other than that, no problems at all and my dogs are full of life. I'm very happy with both companies, but I like to support Fromm as much as I can. They are an USA company, and I like to support them first etc


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Good to know that Fromm is well regarded.

After doing some research, it appears as if there had been a fire at the Orijen plant a few months back, and as a result production has been severely cut back. I guess that is the cause of the reduced bag sizes and inflated prices. Crazy.


----------

